# DRI - We Own Deeded Week - Can I rent it Out?



## debbie1102 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi, 
I've always thought about renting out our timeshare at Kaanapali Beach Club.  It is a deeded week and not points.  The legal documents online at DRI refer to the "Club" (not a member) and say renting is not allowed.  

My question is as a deeded weeks owner, I can still reserve a week and then rent it out myself, is that correct?  I just want to make sure everything goes smoothly.  I don't want any problem for the renter.  Thanks for any response.  

P.S.  Love the site.  I learn so much about using my timeshare and getting my money's worth.  THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO SHARES!!


----------



## teepeeca (Apr 30, 2010)

This is "my" take of the situation.  YOU OWN the week; you are NOT in "the club"---which prevents renting; therefore--you CAN DO whatever you want to do with YOUR property.

If you want to reserve your week, and rent it out, it is "your" choice.

Tony


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 30, 2010)

*Timeshare Seller Speaks With Forked Tongue.*

Last time we took the DRI timeshare sales pitch (Grand Beach Resort, Orlando FL, January 2010) the timeshare seller said it is OK to rent out our club-reserved weeks if we so desire.  

Not sure whether he meant renting out is specifically permitted, or whether he meant that there's no mechanism in place to keep us from renting out a club-reserved week or to catch us at it if we do it.  Regardless, he said nothing would keep us from renting out club reservations if we choose.  

The timeshare seller's lips were moving when he said it, so that's 1 big cloud on his veracity right there. 

In any case, when no club is involved & no exchange is involved, there's no reason you can't rent out your own deeded timeshare week, period. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We didn't buy -- just picked up our timeshare tour freebies & headed on out.  

_Ka-ching ! _

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## debbie1102 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm glad to get another opinion.  Plus one that thinks like I do   
And I know any words that come out of a salesmans' mouth are not to be taken literally.  
Thanks,

Debbie


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 30, 2010)

If you're a deeded week owner and not a member of THE Club, then you can rent your week to whomever you wish and advertise it wherever you want.

If you're a member of THE Club, DRI put limitations on renters due to a few who bought larger numbers of points to use as a cottage rental business of their own. At this time, if you're a member of DRI's points based reservations system, as I understand it you may only rent your points to family members, close friends, co-workers or someone else you know personally. You may not rent to someone you do not know or advertise rentals using various means such as websites like TUG, Timeshareforums or Redweek. 

This rule prevents someone from buying thousands of points, automatically reserving the most popular weeks without the intent of using them personally and then renting them, thus depriving regular THE Club members from taking a planned family vacation. THE Club was intended as a way to take vacations and not for someone to buy trust based points ultra cheap on the resale market, then use those points as their own rental income business. That's the intention of the rule.

I have co-workers that are sometimes interested in taking vacations and I have extra points that I usually sell back to DRI after I've reserved (or planned) what I'm going to use. I have verified that, so long as the person I rent my points to is someone I know, then I'm all right. 

To be honest, these last couple of years I've offered points to co-workers at a rate slightly above what DRI would give me but below what I'm actually paying in MF's (I figure I'd only get 5 cents per point anyway) but no one has taken me up on the offer. Everyone always talkd a good game about taking vacations but they rarely ever act on the discussion.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 10, 2010)

Don't spend the money yet.

We had two oceanfront weeks for rent at the Point at Poipu on Kauai and never got a single inquiry.

Rental was in red week and TUG.


Sterling


----------



## csalter2 (May 10, 2010)

*Yes, you can.*

Simply put, you can rent your DRI *deeded *week to others.


----------

